# crohns & depression



## mymusic1027 (Jul 24, 2012)

I used to have a place high up in the mountains. Apparently I was suffering from crohns and was not aware other than I was sick a great deal. I had no choice to move in with a friend in Denver. Because the home I was renting sold after 10 years of living in it. I like being alone and close to nature . I hate it here. I am on disability after working all my life since I was 17. The past three months I have been so depressed I do not know what to do. All I want is to sleep all day then I sleep all night.My Doctor put me on Lexapro but it is not helping. I have asked him to change it but he will not. 
All I want to do is move back to the mountains.I do not have much money and no family at all. 
Does anyone have a suggestion to help me get out of this rut I am in.I cannot manage to do anything during the day. Just taking a shower is difficult. All my friends live in the mountains and I do take a monthly trip if I can afford it up. Seems as everything I am eating makes me sick. I just want to check out , I used to have a job, was happy all the time, kept busy.I am 50 and I am in menopause but am being treated with hormone replacement therapy. Can anyone show me a light at the end of the tunnel with this? Thank you


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Talk to your doctor about folate supplementation. I have a digestive condition that severely limits my food choices as well and I went to my psychiatrist about a lingering depression I just couldn't shake. Given that I can no longer eat most raw vegetables or red meat, we decided to try a prescription supplement to up my folic acid intake. It actually worked like a charm.

The name of the supplement I take is Deplin, it's prescription only, but has a lot of research around it for it's effectiveness with depression. You could also try increasing your folic acid intake with OTC supplements, but they really don't have the same effect.


----------

